# Pegasus Mars Hopper release date?



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm eager to see this model which has appeared in the Pegasus catalogue for years now. Maybe there was a preview at a show recently, but can anyone say if this kit is due out this year?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be curious too. I didn't know about this kit and looked it up. Very cool and looks to be fun to build. My only concern will be the price. It looks very expensive.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The suggested price was published some months ago. I don't remember where or what it was, but it will be their most expensive scifi model kit.
If I'm not mistaken, it's in the $125 price range, but I could be wrong. It's 16 inches tall with 300 parts!
http://culttvman.com/main/ihobbyexpo-2013-mars-hopper-from-pegasus-hobbies/


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Over on Randy Coopers facebook page he had these photos up, looks fantastic and will be great lit up.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> The suggested price was published some months ago. I don't remember where or what it was, but it will be their most expensive scifi model kit.
> If I'm not mistaken, it's in the $125 price range, but I could be wrong. It's 16 inches tall with 300 parts!
> http://culttvman.com/main/ihobbyexpo-2013-mars-hopper-from-pegasus-hobbies/





Cripes! I was expecting it to be about 4 inches at the most with few parts.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a great kit that will be well worth it's price. The only issue I have with it is the design of the understructure - the landing gear has very little room for vertical movement and the narrow spacing of the pads make the craft look like it would easily topple over on rough ground.

The SF modelers will have fun with it nonetheless. Somebody should produce a set of astronauts for it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If it was 6", I'd be in. Got no room for it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This kit has always seemed like some sort of an enigma to me. So many unusual decissions. It was designed by Randy Cooper which is cool. It's loosely based on the 2001/2010 films design philosophy, which is cool. It's a large kit with tons of detail, that's cool as well. But, why make such a big kit, that's not a replica, and that will cost so much?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC it also has a detailed interior cabin as well.
It is a fun design and a big size for those who clamor for large kits- I would love one myself. Big problems are room to display it and I can buy several other kits I want for what it costs.

I really do like Pegasus choosing to release not only kits from old iconic movies but unique subjects that just look cool.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree Richard, I applaud Pegasus for releasing some of the best scifi kits over the last several years. I hope they continue with releasing great kits that we probably would never see from one of the "Big" companies.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I am really looking forward to this kit! Can't believe it's being made, but it is!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

If it is in the $125 price range, it would seem to be a fair deal for a kit this size and complexity.


----------



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

Just saw a build-up on display today. The finished model is the size of a basketball. (except for clear parts) all cast in light gray--I thought there would be other colors. Anyway, it looks impressive.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

just checked on the Pegasus site and still no price or release date .

Anybody got more news ???

Gaétan


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Although this looks like a nice kit I can't help thinking Pegasus have made a mistake making it so big. 

I'm all for big kits where appropriate (especially big kits of big ships like the Galactica or USS Valley Forge) but they could have done this half that size or even smaller. I'm not also someone who usually moans about the price of plastic kits as they're very expensive to produce but because it's so big it makes it quite expensive too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> This kit has always seemed like some sort of an enigma to me. So many unusual decissions. It was designed by Randy Cooper which is cool. It's loosely based on the 2001/2010 films design philosophy, which is cool. It's a large kit with tons of detail, that's cool as well. But, why make such a big kit, that's not a replica, and that will cost so much?





If it was say a replica of the 2001 Aries for instance I think most people wouldn't have a problem with it being bigger but as you say it's not a replica of any established ship even.

Still it's made now so that's the way it is.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's a risky endeavour, but it looks great.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

electric indigo said:


> Somebody should produce a set of astronauts for it.


Talked to Larry at iHobby and the kit will include astronauts.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this kit. Great news concerning the included astronauts.

Personally, I love the larger size.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Any idea what the astronauts will be made of?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Any idea what the astronauts will be made of?


The right stuff, of course!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

oooh that was bad! LOL
Hey if its in the 100 to 145 range then its a bargin....a resin 
kit like it would be 250.00 or more easily. who cares if it fits
real space specs.....I dont Randy had that in mind.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

According to Randy Cooper's facebook page, he confirmed the astronauts and thinks that it may not be released until February or so.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As well as them being made of the right stuff I hope they do those in plastic too.

Be nice to see some very Space 1999 type suits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

electric indigo said:


> It's a great kit that will be well worth it's price. The only issue I have with it is the design of the understructure - the landing gear has very little room for vertical movement and the narrow spacing of the pads make the craft look like it would easily topple over on rough ground.
> 
> The SF modelers will have fun with it nonetheless. Somebody should produce a set of astronauts for it.


Shouldn't the label be "MARS/LUNAR EXPLORER . . . " with the slash between? 

Size doesn't seem bad but price puts it out of my league. I think a smaller kit in the $50 dollar range would have been more attractive to me.

That being said, the kit looks to be absolutely incredible. "Well done" doesn't begin to compliment the great style, detailing, and obvious quality that has been crammed into the kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Shouldn't the label be "MARS/LUNAR EXPLORER . . . " with the slash between?


Maybe it's meant to land on Phobos or Deimos?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...That being said, the kit looks to be absolutely incredible. "Well done" doesn't begin to compliment the great style, detailing, and obvious quality that has been crammed into the kit.:thumbsup:


Well said.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm so happy and excited about this kit coming out I could just.......

Carl-


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

...just for laughs, it would be great to adorn the kit with a set of "ConAm 27" decals --- yeah, wrong planet/moon, I know, but I think that this kit could look very cool with corporatized livery a la Weyland Yutani.

With Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B,


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I think the holdup on this was due to other projects that had fixed deadlines (ie: the Terminator kits) had to take precedence. Also, the decision to do astronauts and photo-etch and backlight graphics for the interior. He has a test shot on display at the shop and I've fondled test parts. It really is a sci-fi lighter/weathered kit basher's dream. Great details, big size, made for lighting. This will not be wholesaled widely due to the costs. So, if your local hobby shop has a direct account with Pegasus, that's the route to go. If not, you'll have to get it via direct order from Pegasus. And yes, this is a 1st quarter 2015 release.

Gene


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks cool. I like the big kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Box art is up on Randy Coopers facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/randy.cooper.3994?fref=nf

Can't copy the pic and you need to be signed in to facebook to see it. Hopefully this means it is coming soon.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2009)

*Mars Hopper.*

So.... Am I the only person here that had a huge box show up at my front door with mars hopper written on it today??!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So far ... though UPS tracking says mine is "Out For Delivery"!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> So far ... though UPS tracking says mine is "Out For Delivery"!


you and me both, buddy!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

HOLY COW THIS THING IS HUGE! 

I know that once I've removed sprues from the box I will never get all the parts back in, so I've just taken out the instructions to familiarize myself with the parts before getting into the nitty gritty of "hmmm, I wonder what I can do to _that_?"

To quote Dr. McCoy, "I know engineers, they love to change things."


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

huge is an understatement.
the box is so big, it has generated it's own gravitational field and has started pulling other smaller model boxes towards it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Pictures pahuleeez!!!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Found this on Randy Cooper's facebook page, might be of use to someone.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*you wanted a picture*

started some basic construction this weekend

the beast in question tops out at about 16 in tall and the ball is about 10 in across.

goes together like a charm, but you are going to want to paint it in sub assemblies


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Keep posting the pics. It'll be interesting to see it painted in particular.


----------

